# Megatron, Sheffield - October 09



## ThenewMendoza (Oct 17, 2009)

Visited with R1, Piles and Bungle.

A massive culvert of the River Sheaf full of all manner of arches, stonework, styles and stuff!! An ankle-crunching walk through and underneath the city leads to a huge parabolic arch, brick built perfection right there**.

Pics..





































M 




** Too tired to enthuse dramatically, it's great, really!! Go now!


----------



## Lost Explorer (Oct 17, 2009)

Fantastic photos mate!


----------



## TK421 (Oct 17, 2009)

That last photo is stunning! Is this the tunnel under SHeffield station that flooded a few years back, if so, thats a heck of a lot of water!


----------



## james.s (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice photos, duck


----------



## awwrisp (Oct 26, 2009)

Very nice shots there. 

May have to take a look at this place.


----------



## losttom (Oct 26, 2009)

Great photos- really like that last shot


----------

